
Why I’m not staking my future on MeteorJS - stakent
https://medium.com/@calvinfroedge/why-i-m-not-staking-my-future-on-meteorjs-52e55fbf5332#.ec3ukubow
======
anonyfox
Meteor is an excellent (or: the best) _prototyping_ framework. Getting some
idea implemented into something usable that mostly looks and feels nice is a
cakewalk of a few hours (once you know a little bit about popular atmosphere
packages). It also can be used to get the UX of an idea right in live-coding
sessions and to give a try at the hard problems of your idea quickly
(atmosphere + the giant clusterfuck of NPM stuff should contain something that
does what you need more or less). If you do some small tools or or internal
stuff or the like, there is no need to progress any further after prototyping.

If you know there will be pressure, high growth or
stability/performance/predictability/maintainability requirements for years to
come, by all means, use the appropriate technology to build your product. You
should know where the application problems are after tinkering with a
prototype in meteor. For the average "90% of current products" you'll end up
building, phoenix[1] is an excellent choice to build the real stuff, and you
can have the same soft-realtime-sockets of meteor with just a little more
thought (but way more predictable, structured & scalable).

But again, IMO _nothing_ beats meteor for prototyping stuff as fast as
possible.

[1] [http://www.phoenixframework.org/](http://www.phoenixframework.org/)

~~~
collyw
I am a Python dev, so I don't know too much JS. Is it faster than RoR of
Django for prototyping? I know that with Django's admin, you can have
something with a relativley full set of features very quickly (as long as your
features fall into Django's way of thinking).

~~~
anonyfox
way faster actually. (RoR dev for several years here).

You have zero-config user account system and drop-in admin panels (zero
config) here too. more precise: you just code up templates and declare that
you have data (mongo being schema-free helps in this case) and code up
interactions with a few lines. done. with stuff like auto-form and other
goodies, a CRUD SPA with batteries included is done in a few minutes, ready to
run.

But don't dare to dabble with correct deployment, testing or stuff like that,
waste of time.

